# Prodiamine WDG over application...



## Amurican_Dream (Dec 9, 2020)

Long time reader, first time poster... I accidentally over applied my annual prodiamine wdg amount, plus about .2 oz per 1000 sqft. So basically 1 oz for 1000 vs .83. Should I be concerned about my Bermuda in the spring? I live in SC 7a/b.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

Your Bermuda is already established?


----------



## Amurican_Dream (Dec 9, 2020)

Yes it's established.


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

You'll be fine.


----------



## Amurican_Dream (Dec 9, 2020)

I figured, but I thought I'd ask around. I can sleep better tonight. Thanks


----------

